# Mufflers?



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So I can't really warrant paying $1000 for a catback system (installed) so I was thinking of just getting a muffler so I can run my dual exhaust valance. Any suggestions out there of something that would fit?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Magnaflow makes a stainless muffler that is single 3" inlet and dual 2.5" outlets on opposite sides of the muffler. It should be an easy install.

Link


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Late__Apex said:


> Magnaflow makes a stainless muffler that is single 3" inlet and dual 2.5" outlets on opposite sides of the muffler. It should be an easy install.
> 
> Link


i have a magnaflow "camaro style" muffle which is single intlet and two outlet. 

its takes about 3 hrs to get it done properly 

ill take some pictures some time later.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

DurTTy said:


> i have a magnaflow "camaro style" muffle which is single intlet and two outlet.
> 
> its takes about 3 hrs to get it done properly
> 
> ill take some pictures some time later.


:thumbup: in for pics


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just finished up this project. I went with a big Flowmaster and a resonator just after the DP. the resonator is a MUST. Unless you like a drone that makes your teeth rattle.
http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2317&highlight=dump


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No muffler is the way to go:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I just finished up this project. I went with a big Flowmaster and a resonator just after the DP. the resonator is a MUST. Unless you like a drone that makes your teeth rattle.
> http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2317&highlight=dump


Good write up. The only thing is that I don't want a full system. Basically I want a cheap way to get dual exhaust until I get something proper


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> No muffler is the way to go:thumbup:


I couldnt disagree more. Unless your goal is to make an obnoxiously loud rattle trap.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

DurTTy said:


> i have a magnaflow "camaro style" muffle which is single intlet and two outlet.
> 
> its takes about 3 hrs to get it done properly
> 
> ill take some pictures some time later.


Was that 3 hours by a muffler shop or by you? Does that time include fab work from the downpipe to the tips?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> your goal is to make an obnoxiously loud car


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I used the same magnaflow muffler that 42 draftdesigns used :thumbup: looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> No muffler is the way to go:thumbup:


this is something that is completely up to preference and tollerance

I had a Y pipe and no muffler along with a 4" Glasspack Resonator and a Magnaflow High Density Cat 

was nice for the 1st week, 


4 warnings and 1 ticket later, i got a proper magnaflow muffler installed.

the car not only sounds a lot better but it actually runs a little better. 


Next step, Drop the Resonator-- Flowmaster = Garbage. i live in an area where aluminized steel is a waste of $$ -- which makes every single flowmaster product useless to me. 


to be honest, im cutting out the resonator and replacing with a race muffler (for the mid pipe section that runs right after the DP) 

My EGTs are much higher now and i have no cat so i need a race muffler that will take the EGTS and also reduce DB levels 
2 nice quality SS mufflers is far greater than some Fiber Glass filled straight through resonators which really dont do sh8t.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Late__Apex said:


> Was that 3 hours by a muffler shop or by you? Does that time include fab work from the downpipe to the tips?


i had a Y pipe after the Rear diff. 

the shop cut the pipe pre Diff. and fabbed the SS piping to the muffler and the pipes from the muffler to the tip. 

if you want to make it look right plus coat the muffler with Hi-Temp paint plus clean up all the welds for a oem style finish. 

3hrs was actually pretty good timing. 

mockign up the muffler and getting the right angles on the pipes was the biggest time killer. 

i think i have some pics of the car on the hoist with the muffler, ill check wehn i get home.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> this is something that is completely up to preference and tollerance


This thing runs around with straight pipes, so I'm not too worried about the cops in my area
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5022927-Imola-S4-build-k04-s


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Magnaflow-Muffler-3-In-Dual-25-Out-TT-Style_p_376.html

Pick out some tips, and have a shop fab up the rest. :beer:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

M-Power M3 said:


> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Magnaflow-Muffler-3-In-Dual-25-Out-TT-Style_p_376.html
> 
> Pick out some tips, and have a shop fab up the rest. :beer:


yup thats pretty much my muffler right there.


the resonator im hoping to replace with 
3x6 
or
cylinder type

and of course if i can get a decent price i may consider Borla XR1


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Neb said:


> Good write up. The only thing is that I don't want a full system. Basically I want a cheap way to get dual exhaust until I get something proper


Neb, 

you in the GTA if i recall right? 

let me know, the magnaflow muffler i got for 100 cash, and they can get more. 

Hot Rod Scott's did my muffler, great work, labour and materials was 300, i re-used my old tips from a 225 exhaust to save + stealth, 

but if you really strapped, then just go no tip.

alternatively, minute muffler etc do 60/hr i think but its mig welded :thumbdown: 

let me know


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

No muffler for about a year. 
Its not loud, id actually would like it to be louder.
What i hate is that is sounds like a tractor.... :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> No muffler for about a year.
> Its not loud, id actually would like it to be louder.
> What i hate is that is sounds like a tractor.... :banghead:


Do you have a cat and or a resonator?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> Neb,
> 
> you in the GTA if i recall right?
> 
> ...


Yup I'm downtown TO. That's more along the lines I was hoping. All I would need is tips as I just have 1 from my 180. Want to send me info?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

played tt said:


> do you have a cat and or a resonator?



cmon guys lets stay on track here. 

*neb looking for cheapest way to get dual tip muffler on the car. *

not options on cat/nocat/res/nores etc.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

neb said:


> yup i'm downtown to. That's more along the lines i was hoping. All i would need is tips as i just have 1 from my 180. Want to send me info?



hey neb, 

i sent you my cell via pm. Give me a shout i work till 4pm on weekdays. 

The exhaust parts supplier is in london, on and they do delvieries to gta for free. 

Let me see what they say. Last time i waited 48hrs for them to get the muffler and it was 100$ cash.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> cmon guys lets stay on track here.
> 
> *neb looking for cheapest way to get dual tip muffler on the car. *
> 
> not options on cat/nocat/res/nores etc.


This. 

If I wanted a full system I would definitely build one but right now, I want something cheap that will let me have dual exhaust. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> This.
> 
> If I wanted a full system I would definitely build one but right now, I want something cheap that will let me have dual exhaust. :beer:


Well I'm not sure what the prices are up by you, but I can get a cat back from a local shop 3" for $300 plus the muffler. I'm not sure how much cheaper you want to go? Not trying to start anything, but If you pay $100 for just some of an exhaust doesn't it seem more reasonable to look at your options and spend a little more for a complete cat back?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do you have a cat and or a resonator?


i got both, just no muffler


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well I'm not sure what the prices are up by you, but I can get a cat back from a local shop 3" for $300 plus the muffler. I'm not sure how much cheaper you want to go? Not trying to start anything, but If you pay $100 for just some of an exhaust doesn't it seem more reasonable to look at your options and spend a little more for a complete cat back?


In stainless steel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> In stainless steel?


Yes.
I'm fabbing my own exhaust this summer and for all the materials it should be $250-300 with gaskets. Thats 3" stainless straight sections and several bends of various degrees, bar for the mounts, tips, flex section, flanges and bungs


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

wow. That's really cheap. If I could find that type of deal here I would def do that.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Magnaflow-Muffler-3-In-Dual-25-Out-TT-Style_p_376.html
> 
> Pick out some tips, and have a shop fab up the rest. :beer:


Ordered this up today. Looks like it should work out good. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> wow. That's really cheap. If I could find that type of deal here I would def do that.


Yeah little shops are def the way to go:thumbup:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry to jack this thread but i got a couple of questions and this thread is very similar... 

during spring break ill be getting custom turbo-back cat-delete system. guy who's doing it said that 3" not necessary unless im at 350+ horses, which i dont even plan on. and i do understand why 3" is not necessary. i just got my dual valance last week. should i just go with 2.5" ? and as far as sound, what kind of muffler should i get? any cheap links? got vids or sound clips of your 2.5" dual system


PS my single exit valance is for sale, black, for those of you who want to shave/flush the rear.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

For a catless 3" back i paid,
$50 for the flowmaster.
$10 for the resonator
$100 for labor.
=$160 total for a full exhaust system.

I cant say ive ever heard of anyone getting anything for cheaper.



Luis92 said:


> sorry to jack this thread but..


Then dont. Start your own thread. Its A pain in the ass getting side tracked with off topic conversation.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> For a catless 3" back i paid,
> $50 for the flowmaster.
> $10 for the resonator
> $100 for labor.
> ...


Got any sound clips?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> Got any sound clips?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x9sLM786T0


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Luis92 said:


> sorry to jack this thread but i got a couple of questions and this thread is very similar...
> 
> should i just go with 2.5" ? and as far as sound, what kind of muffler should i get? any cheap links? got vids or sound clips of your 2.5" dual system
> 
> ...


not to sound crude, but, isn't all your questions answered for you in the body of the thread?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> For a catless 3" back i paid,
> $50 for the flowmaster.
> $10 for the resonator
> $100 for labor.
> ...


although, yes, your setup is very cost effective, especially since you have the turn down.
your style is unique :thumbup: 

it is not the 225 style dual tip that was intended to be achieved by the O/P.

i would also add the cost of re-finishing the rear valence for your purpose, even if labour was free.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Agreed. The labor was paid by me doing the work. But it should show what's possible on a budget, which was the intent of my post.


----------

